

Writing a basic jQuery tutorial with Grunt & QUnit - jackfranklin
http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2012/04/a-jquery-plugin-with-grunt-qunit

======
pros
Original Headline is: "A jQuery Plugin with Grunt & QUnit"

------
antinitro
Is it really worth writing so many tests for a small jQuery plugin?

~~~
dspillett
It depends on the significance of the plugin, which might not be proportional
to its size. Of course a plugin from a tutorial is not going to be earth-
hsattering in either respect, but if you have a small plugin that is
significantly important to several online apps then you might want to go the
extra mile in its test coverage.

